# Melco XTS, ZSK, or SWF for what I will be doing



## OliviaC (Dec 30, 2012)

I am buying a Tshirt business here in town. They have an Embroidery machine, Chenille machine, and a vinyl machine. Right now the two machines are old ZSK's. One is a ZSK jaf 0115 and the Chenille JCK 0100-500. I have no clue what these two machines are worth. 

The people who own this business don't know much about them either. They say they will help us get everything up and running but after working with them for a couple days they have never been trained properly. When I ask questions, most of the answers are I don't know. 

The nearest tech to us for these machines is 6 hours away. The machines need to be babysat as well because they mess up a lot. It took quite a it of time to get 3 hats done. The needles don't trim when they're supposed to at times and the thread breaks often. 

I've been researching other machines and am I correct thinking SWF and Melco will be the cheapest ones (price does matter right now). I saw that SWF has a bundle package for a DTG Viper machine along with an embroidery machine. I'm not sure that's a good value.

I am going to need training on anything I do. From what I gather from this forum, it seems training and techs are what's so important. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

My wife and I have the Melco Amaya which we purchased approx 7 yrs ago and it was used. We purchased it directly from Melco. We also recieved 4 days of training which included training on the machine software, machine maintaince, the digitizing software which came with it(DesignShop Pro). All the training was hands on also you actually digitized simple designs, sewed them out, did the maintaince on the machines, and was very informative. The used machine we purchased was a new machine which was used in the training classes so it was very well maintained and not beaten on.


----------



## OliviaC (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I am going to go with the XTS. I would prefer to go new but am looking for used as well. I'm excited about the XTS. I think their training will be great!


----------



## beyondstitches (Nov 28, 2010)

We also use XTS's. They have been great and Melco has stood behind them for us. 
Not sure where you are located but service could be a real issue for you if your closest tech is six hours away. Not that the XTS requires that much service, but if you are buying a machine that you have to rely on to deliver to your customers, I can see that distance being an issue for you, especially if you are new and considering a DTG machine. Do thorough research on any DTG machine that you are looking for. Some require constant babysitting, daily maintenance, and dtg salesmen (as all salesmen) have been known to paint a rosy picture. If you are new, it will be quite a while before " it only takes five minutes a day" will apply in your situation.
In my experience, service after the sell is much more likely to be needed with the DTG than the embroidery machine. Especially if you are new to this. 
Your service tech visit could require overnight stays for him so consider trip fees on top of the service charge. Some new machine warrantys may not cover all of these expenses.

The problems that you described with the older machines, definitely sound like a lack of training and daily maintenance. Figure on the cost of a service call to have them checked and gone through if you are planning to service your customers with them.


----------



## BassSlayer (Mar 16, 2011)

We just bought the XTS. We love it. We have service tech just a few miles for our shop. I don't think yo can go wrong with it.


----------

